# February Photography Competition: Home



## chilango (Feb 4, 2009)

This months theme is '*Home*'. 



* It is encouraged but not essential that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of February, by the stroke of midnight
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them


Voting:

* Starts on 1st March 2009 and ends on the 3rd
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.


Thumbs will be coming soon....

Cheers Hiccup for setting that up!

Hope that's okay!


----------



## Pip (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll be posting that blurry, dodgily angled camera pic of my floorboards then 
Save yourselves the bother of entering, I think we have a winner.


----------



## Nina (Feb 4, 2009)

aww, fab theme.  Open to so much interpretation.  Should be a good month!


----------



## idioteque (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome, great theme


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, great theme. I definitely have some photographs for this.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 4, 2009)

My first entry

Plastic Flowers

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3185/2992600494_68ba414cc1_b.jpg


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 4, 2009)

Home? Hmm. I'll take a dramatically-lit pic of a spider web and am sure to win


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2009)

Indeed a good theme, and I can finally enter one of urbans photo comps now that I actually have a camera


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 4, 2009)

1. http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayrr/2844112328/sizes/o/


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 4, 2009)

1


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry for the edit decided face book wasnt best host for pics


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 4, 2009)

could you please let me know if above link works never tried linking facebook pics


----------



## hiccup (Feb 4, 2009)

Cool theme


----------



## chilango (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay. Thumbs updated.

(apart from northeastoipunk  - 'cos Facebook is blocked for me right now )


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2009)

northeastoipunk said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=230819&l=1e928&id=1343723850



Guess my idea wasn't as unique as I first thought


----------



## chilango (Feb 6, 2009)

*Entry No.1*

Every morning when I lived in Mexico City I looked for the two mountains Iztaccihuatl and Popocatepetl. They are, I guess, iconic of Mexico City. But every single morning for four years I looked at them at dawn. Everytime I returned home to the city I saw them. Flying or driving home, appearing in the distance they were the first sign that I was nearly back. A bit like the "Croeso 'nol" graffiti that used to painted by the railway line as you approached Cardiff Central. A great big "welcome home" sign. Here they are...

Izta and Popo/Welcome Home!


----------



## army_of_one (Feb 8, 2009)

*1st Entry:*

G'wan! Relax!

This is a very important part of my nightly relaxation ritual. When this over, I know that I'm home.


Added a tad of saturation and played with the levels a bit.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 8, 2009)

2. http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayrr/3263683183/sizes/o/

A self-portrait from 2003.


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 9, 2009)

heres a few from me , noot very good but homely lol


----------



## chilango (Feb 9, 2009)

Thumbs updated.


----------



## chilango (Feb 9, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> G'wan! Relax!
> 
> This is a very important part of my nightly relaxation ritual. When this over, I know that I'm home.
> 
> ...



I like the *idea* of this...but the table is a bit harsh looking and stern. I'd want an armchair an open fire and a globe that has a bar inside it personally!


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## chilango (Feb 9, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Home? Hmm. I'll take a dramatically-lit pic of a spider web and am sure to win



Maybe I should I enter this view from my old bedroom window then...









...or maybe not.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought I might take a shot of Walsall because that's my 'home', but I'd get banned from entering all future Urban75 photocomps and arrested for making obscene images.


----------



## Spion (Feb 12, 2009)

northeastoipunk said:


> heres a few from me , noot very good but homely lol


This one rules. I like the Mrs Tiggywinkle/Skin contrast in it


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 12, 2009)

thankyou lol thats me relaxing at home , the mrs tiggywinkle thing was a daft present an ex girlfriend bought for the garden but she always lived by the fire with a spliff in her mouth


----------



## army_of_one (Feb 13, 2009)

chilango said:


> I like the *idea* of this...but the table is a bit harsh looking and stern. I'd want an armchair an open fire and a globe that has a bar inside it personally!



I know what you mean. Thing is I don't have an armchair or open fire to use as a background. Trust me, I would have used them if I could have.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 13, 2009)

*Entry #1 - Puppy Luvz Wife*






I have a print of this in my wallet. 

A bit cheesy but it's home for me.


----------



## northeastoipunk (Feb 14, 2009)

she is very pretty not talkingbout the doggie


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 15, 2009)

Entry the first:

Temple of Sound

Scanned from 35mm B&W print, levels changed and cropped a wee bit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 15, 2009)

Entry the second:

Welcome

Saturation increased a bit.


----------



## army_of_one (Feb 15, 2009)

*2nd Entry:*

Almost Home

cropped. darkened and added some saturation.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 16, 2009)

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/morningschool.jpg
*One*


http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/bonwelsh/beach.jpg
*Two*

Rubbish phone pics


----------



## blackadder (Feb 16, 2009)

First Entry...

What shall we do now?

Photoshopped out the clutter from the living room and blurred the mucky shoe soles.

Pre photoshop version (not an entry)


----------



## blackadder (Feb 16, 2009)

SEcond entry...

The delinquents

Cropped and increased brightness & contrast only.


----------



## Aitch (Feb 18, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> Almost Home
> 
> cropped. darkened and added some saturation.




love that


----------



## hiccup (Feb 18, 2009)

1) It's a sign


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2009)

1) a crap study in light and its effects on the human constitution


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2009)

Ugh, I've narrowed it down to 8 to choose the next 2 from.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2009)

Two from me

1. "Here is a song from the wrong side of town..

2. Whose chair?


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 22, 2009)

1 - If only this was home 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/3283606891_50545b9e78_b.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 22, 2009)

2 - Moving In 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3202/2845967458_317dc28175_b.jpg


----------



## ill-informed (Feb 22, 2009)

dolls house


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 23, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> 1) a crap study in light and its effects on the human constitution


 
Yay!!!


----------



## ill-informed (Feb 23, 2009)

Snow

Potatohead


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 24, 2009)

mine...mine...mine...mine....MINE....MINE....MINE...mine....MINE.....mine....MINE....MINE.........MINE!!!!!111 

not yours...BUT......MINE!


----------



## Nina (Feb 25, 2009)

My first entry

*murdoch*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2868140581


----------



## Nina (Feb 25, 2009)

my second entry

*twin*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/3309340725/


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 26, 2009)

3 - Aircooled

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3151/2756463374_a32e30ff91_o.jpg


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 26, 2009)

home1
home2


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 26, 2009)

Why am I being asked for my password?

tahmk fkk!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 26, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> Why am I being asked for my password?
> 
> tahmk fkk!



are you?

Try now?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> home1
> home2


.



			
				flickr said:
			
		

> This page is private.
> 
> Oops! You don't have permission to view this page.


----------



## ill-informed (Feb 26, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> home1
> home2



click on the picture, click on 'all sizes', copy URL. And use that, it should start http://farm4.static.flickr.com......., then we don't have to be you to see the picture. Does that make sense?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2009)

ill-informed said:


> click on the picture, click on 'all sizes', copy URL. And use that, it should start http://farm4.static.flickr.com......., then we don't have to be you to see the picture. Does that make sense?



If you've got a picture set as "private" in Flickr, then doing it this way also won't work, as far as I know.


----------



## ill-informed (Feb 26, 2009)

yes i forgot to say, save it as publicly viewable.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 26, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> MINE!



oh yes...mine.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2009)

ill-informed said:


> yes i forgot to say, save it as publicly viewable.



In that case you should be able to see its flickr page as normal anyway.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm adorable inside


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 26, 2009)

Nina said:


> My first entry
> 
> *murdoch*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2868140581



Fucking A.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 26, 2009)

By the back door


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 26, 2009)

3. Sunday


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 27, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> home1
> home2





boskysquelch said:


> Why am I being asked for my password?
> 
> tahmk fkk!





GarfieldLeChat said:


> are you?
> 
> Try now?





teuchter said:


> .





ill-informed said:


> click on the picture, click on 'all sizes', copy URL. And use that, it should start http://farm4.static.flickr.com......., then we don't have to be you to see the picture. Does that make sense?


ah

Home1
Home2

fooking flikr... POS...


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 27, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ah
> 
> Home1
> Home2
> ...



Try this in flickr, organize, drag drop images to be changed, permissions, hide/show in public searches, check the hide box is not ticked, hit change and then thanks.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ah
> 
> Home1
> Home2
> ...



Now it is trying to download them onto my hard disk instead of linking to the photo.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 27, 2009)

With Firefox you can choose to view it using selected software as an alternative to saving it to disc.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 27, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Now it is trying to download them onto my hard disk instead of linking to the photo.



It could be a very elaborate Trojan attack


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 27, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> 3. Sunday


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> With Firefox you can choose to view it using selected software as an alternative to saving it to disc.



It's perfectly possible just to link to the image in Flickr. Without linking to the page that contains it and shows your account name and all that.

Everyone else seems to manage it fine...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> It could be a very elaborate Trojan attack



Well it didn't fool me.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 27, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It's perfectly possible just to link to the image in Flickr. Without linking to the page that contains it and shows your account name and all that.
> 
> Everyone else seems to manage it fine...



Yes I know.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 27, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> With Firefox you can choose to view it using selected software as an alternative to saving it to disc.



You can do that in most browsers albeit it is a potentially dangerous activity but probably not in this case


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 27, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Well it didn't fool me.



I am also still waiting to see the entry.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't bear the suspense any longer.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 27, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Try this in flickr, organize, drag drop images to be changed, permissions, hide/show in public searches, check the hide box is not ticked, hit change and then thanks.



yes thank you i'm well aware of this it isn't check it's public open for all to do every thing download, comment and view... 

it's not working propperly...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 27, 2009)

try this if not then i'm giving up and withdrawing them as entries can't be arsed with flickr and am too busy to sort anything else out.

home 1
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3408/3235551240_e370cdbce4_o.jpg should just be viewable... 

home2
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3111/3235959948_6fb96fe785_o.jpg

failing that fuck it...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> try this if not then i'm giving up and withdrawing them as entries can't be arsed with flickr and am too busy to sort anything else out.
> 
> home 1
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3408/3235551240_e370cdbce4_o.jpg should just be viewable...
> ...



That just crashed my computer and wiped half my hard drive. 
























It didn't really. It works fine now.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

Home and Away


----------



## chilango (Mar 1, 2009)

Apologies for not keeping the thumbs updated...we have a new IT use regime at work My computer use is being monitored....


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll update them later today if I get a chance


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 1, 2009)

6 items - photos that all !


----------



## northeastoipunk (Mar 2, 2009)

whats happened on here has it been ended


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 2, 2009)

erm can the thumbs be updated please there's only today and tomorrow of voting thanks...


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2009)

Am doing the thumbs now...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 2, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Am doing the thumbs now...


love you *mwha*


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> mine...mine...mine...mine....MINE....MINE....MINE...mine....MINE.....mine....MINE....MINE.........MINE!!!!!111
> 
> not yours...BUT......MINE!





GarfieldLeChat said:


> home1
> home2



These links don't work for me


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ah
> 
> Home1
> Home2
> ...



Those do though


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 2, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Those do though


yeah farking flickr the second links only seem to work as downloads even though they are the same as the thrid set of links i hate flickr it's the rubbish....


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yeah farking flickr the second links only seem to work as downloads even though they are the same as the thrid set of links i hate flickr it's the rubbish....



Glad I'm not on dial-up, they were big files!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2009)

Updated thumbs

Sorry for the delay folks


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 2, 2009)

1. Vintage Paw - a crap study in light and its effects on the human constitution
2. stowpirate - Moving In
3. Nina - murdoch


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 2, 2009)

1. One - Clair De Lune
2. It's a sign - Hiccup
3. No. 2 - Refused as fuck 

Sunday or No. 2 Refused as fuck O taken by same person
like If only this was home - stowpirate but bushes in the way


----------



## ill-informed (Mar 2, 2009)

1. Hiccup - It's a sign
2. Clair De Lune - One
3. army_of_one - almost home


----------



## blueplume (Mar 2, 2009)

entry 2 - northeastpunk
temple of sound - spookyfrank 
if only this was home - showpirate


----------



## Padcore (Mar 2, 2009)

1. Army of one - Almost Home
2. Entry Number 1 - Refused As Fuck
3. Fraction Man - I'm adorable inside (great spot!)


----------



## northeastoipunk (Mar 2, 2009)

1 claire de lune one 
2 bl adder delinquents 
3 stow pirate    moving in


----------



## teuchter (Mar 2, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Updated thumbs
> 
> Sorry for the delay folks



You shouldn't be apologising; it wasn't your responsibility to do them.

Everyone should be thanking you for voluntarily sorting it out again, as you have done before. It's a fiddly job.

Thank you.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2009)

1. Chilango - Itza and Popo/Welcome Home
2. ill-informed - snow
3. Dillinger4 - plastic flowers.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2009)

army_of_one - almost home
Refused - Sunday
nina - murdoch


----------



## Spion (Mar 3, 2009)

1. northeastoipunk - Chilling

2. Vintage Paw - a crap study in light and its effects on the human constitution

3. Clair De Lune - One


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2009)

teuchter said:


> You shouldn't be apologising; it wasn't your responsibility to do them.
> 
> Everyone should be thanking you for voluntarily sorting it out again, as you have done before. It's a fiddly job.
> 
> Thank you.



Well thanks, that's very nice of you to say so.

If anyone else would like to show their appreciation, I prefer the peatier malts


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

This is really hard, I keep looking, but cant choose just three!

*tries again*


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2009)

That's odd. I've found this one far and away the easiest to pick three for.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have about five that I cant decide between.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

1) Clairedelune - one 
2) nina - murdoch 
3) refusedasfuck - entry 1 

There. Done.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2009)

1. army of one - almost home
2. refused - entry1
3. Vintage Paw - crap study


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2009)

1. Refused as fuck - Entry No 1
2. Clair De Lune - One 
3. stowpirate - If only this was home


----------



## chilango (Mar 3, 2009)

teuchter said:


> You shouldn't be apologising; it wasn't your responsibility to do them.
> 
> Everyone should be thanking you for voluntarily sorting it out again, as you have done before. It's a fiddly job.
> 
> Thank you.



Ditto.

My bad. 

Thanks again Hiccup!


----------



## chilango (Mar 3, 2009)

1. Northeastoipunk - chilling
2. Dillinger4 - Plastic Flowers
3. hiccup - By the back door


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2009)

1) nina - murdoch
2) northeastoipunk - Chilling
3 army_of_one - almost home


----------



## army_of_one (Mar 3, 2009)

1. nina - murdoch

2. Clair De Lune - One

3. Vintage Paw - a crap study in light and its effects on the human constitution

And thanks to hiccup for taking time out with the thumbs.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 3, 2009)

1 - blackadder - The delinquents 
2 - nina - twin 
3 - fractionMan - I'm adorable inside


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 3, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Well thanks, that's very nice of you to say so.
> 
> If anyone else would like to show their appreciation, I prefer the peatier malts



mud malteasers?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> mud malteasers?



I'll pm you my address


----------



## EddyBlack (Mar 4, 2009)

army_of_one - almost home 

Vintage Paw - a crap study in light and its effects on the human constitution 

Refused as fuck - Entry No. 2


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2009)

Um,  

isn't this closed and ready for counting now?


----------



## EddyBlack (Mar 4, 2009)

I thought it was 3 days from the final thumbs. It didn't start until the 2nd you see.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2009)

Dunno. 

*awaits ruling*


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2009)

I would suggest that voting should finish at midnight tonight. In half an hour, in other words.


----------



## cesare (Mar 4, 2009)

1) army_of_one - almost home

2) fractionMan - I'm adorable inside

3) teuchter - Home and Away

Really liked Refused's Entry No 2 as well.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2009)

Reet, who's gonna add em all up then?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 5, 2009)

who made the thumbs they norm does the maths


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> who made the thumbs they norm does the maths



CSE grade 6 pass in maths counts me out then? Certificate of Socialist Education means nobody failed


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2009)

Every time I've done it I've got it wrong, so I'll leave the counting up to someone else


----------



## EddyBlack (Mar 5, 2009)

I did a quick scan through, I counted:

Army of One - Almost Home - 17

Claire De Lune - One - 13

Vintage Paw - a crap study in light and its effects on the human constitution - 9

northeastoipunk - Chilling - 8

Refused as fuck - Entry No. 1 - 6

fractionMan - I'm adorable inside - 4


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2009)

Well done army_of_one, then.








Now you have to think of a theme for this month.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)

Well done army.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well done, excellent picture.


----------



## army_of_one (Mar 5, 2009)

*Holy crap!*

Wow!

Thanks to everyone who voted for me.

New theme coming right up!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## northeastoipunk (Mar 6, 2009)

well done mate


----------



## cesare (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats army!


----------



## northeastoipunk (Mar 8, 2009)

whats this months theme then ??


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 8, 2009)

There is already a thread! It is 'up close and personal'.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 9, 2009)

top picture.

Forgot to vote


----------



## panpete (Apr 5, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> mine...mine...mine...mine....MINE....MINE....MINE...mine....MINE.....mine....MINE....MINE.........MINE!!!!!111
> 
> not yours...BUT......MINE!



Page not found
The page you are looking for might have been removed,
had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
Please try the following:

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

- Click the Back button in your browser to try another link.
- Use a search engine like Google to look for information on the Internet.
HTTP 404 - File not found


----------

